# Horror Town Dream Codes?



## elce (Aug 17, 2018)

Do you all have any favorite horror towns, other than Aika village, if so, what are their dream codes?


----------



## chesty (Aug 17, 2018)

i got some browsing facebook


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Aug 21, 2018)

Really excited to go and visit these towns at the dream suite! Thanks for finding them!


----------



## chesty (Aug 21, 2018)

no problem i just unlocked dream suite today so i guess i will visit them too


----------



## Berrymia (Aug 21, 2018)

Someone pls tell us what they are like!! I’m interested but a whimp xD


----------



## mapleleaf (Aug 21, 2018)

I really wish I had the dream suite unlocked now!


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Aug 21, 2018)

Berrymia said:


> Someone pls tell us what they are like!! I’m interested but a whimp xD



I've been to Aika and AHS. Aika is really creepy and somewhat hard to follow, given everything is in Japanese. In my opinion, it makes everything creepier. Very creative and the Mother of all horror towns.

AHS wasn't as scary, but it was VERY well done. Each house/section of the town is based off of one of the first four seasons of American Horror Story. I was really impressed with Marie Laveau's Voodoo/Hair shop.

I'm a horror junkie, so if you want, I can give you an update for each one I visit, lol.


----------



## koopasta (Aug 21, 2018)

I personally don't think Aika is scary. It's more along the lines of a badly-written Creepypasta. It scared the pants off me when I was like 13, though.


----------



## Athelwyn (Aug 21, 2018)

2kimi2furious said:


> AHS wasn't as scary, but it was VERY well done. Each house/section of the town is based off of one of the first four seasons of American Horror Story. I was really impressed with Marie Laveau's Voodoo/Hair shop.



Thank you so much for visiting my AHS town, and for the feedback! It was fun to see it listed in this thread.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Aug 21, 2018)

Athelwyn said:


> Thank you so much for visiting my AHS town, and for the feedback! It was fun to see it listed in this thread.



I was blown away by it!!! It was so awesome!!!!!


----------



## Athelwyn (Aug 21, 2018)

2kimi2furious said:


> I was blown away by it!!! It was so awesome!!!!!



Thank you so much!!! It makes my day to hear that.


----------



## babysweatyknees (Aug 21, 2018)

Aika has been updated too! There's a video on youtube where they give the code, and you should go there! There are so many things that are different now.


----------



## xLambie_ (Aug 21, 2018)

Im probably going to visit Kvatch And Bohmte.


----------



## LadyDestani (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks for posting this list. I'm looking forward to checking out some of these towns.

I have been to Achrome and, while it was not as creepy, it was very well done. It also had one of the best maps I think I've ever seen. I recommend a visit and definetly pick up the shovel to see what's buried around town.


----------



## Berrymia (Aug 22, 2018)

babysweatyknees said:


> Aika has been updated too! There's a video on youtube where they give the code, and you should go there! There are so many things that are different now.



Oh, really? That's awesome. Maybe I should visit again. Do you have the  YT link? (let's get the awful Hypno KK stuck in my head again urgh!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



2kimi2furious said:


> I've been to Aika and AHS. Aika is really creepy and somewhat hard to follow, given everything is in Japanese. In my opinion, it makes everything creepier. Very creative and the Mother of all horror towns.
> 
> AHS wasn't as scary, but it was VERY well done. Each house/section of the town is based off of one of the first four seasons of American Horror Story. I was really impressed with Marie Laveau's Voodoo/Hair shop.
> 
> I'm a horror junkie, so if you want, I can give you an update for each one I visit, lol.



Yes please lol I really want to know!
I visited Aika and saw Videos about it. And yes, I was scared, mostly because of that darn Hypno KK song that always creeps me out xD


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Aug 22, 2018)

Berrymia said:


> Yes please lol I really want to know!
> I visited Aika and saw Videos about it. And yes, I was scared, mostly because of that darn Hypno KK song that always creeps me out xD



Hmmmmmm, I think I will work on this when I get home today. I've been visiting a lot of horror towns recently to see what I like/dislike and what I want to do to my town. I'll make a special Thread that's just me visiting horror towns so people don't have to! I am excited for this!!!


----------



## sigh (Aug 22, 2018)

oo the only town i've actually visited before out of all of these is Aika. i can't wait to visit the rest of them, especially Bohmte and Cornhole. i was actually looking for an apocalyptic dream town

edit: i visited both of those, Cornhole wasn't at all scary to me or even what i was expecting, but it still looked nice, and you could tell the player put a lot of work into it.

Bohmte was amazing, i loved everything about it. definitely has a creepy vibe to it. i love Coco so even after visiting i don't find her scary, but it was still a super cool town to visit. 10/10


----------



## Athelwyn (Aug 23, 2018)

I just saw this town on JVGS Jeff's site:

Hula Key
4D00-0013-948C

It looks dark-creepy-cute-demonic-Halloween-ish. I haven't visited in person, though.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 27, 2019)

chesty said:


> i got some browsing facebook
> 
> View attachment 219641
> 
> View attachment 219642



I would like to know how Cornhole is like.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 30, 2019)

Ahhhh thank you for posting all these towns! 
Will be visiting when I wake up again


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 2, 2019)

there's a cool town called "fade" and i actually kinda got worried. disclaimer: this town has a few distrubing themes so take caution in some houses.

fade DA: 7B00-0047-9C5E


----------



## CatToonz (Jul 21, 2019)

*I visited Cuteland for you.*



Berrymia said:


> Someone pls tell us what they are like!! I’m interested but a whimp xD



I'll tell ya about one of em'...

So I visited Cuteland out of curiosity because, you know, it's called Cuteland on a horror dream town post. When I got there, it was actually pretty cute until you saw a bit of blood stains on the flooring behind the tree and a few missing posters. When I went to the first house, it seemed pretty cute and normal. However, as you ventured on, room from room, house to house, you saw terrifying things done to this poor villager by a "mom" character. I have a whole theory on Cuteland (You can read it once I post it, if you want), and if this wasn't good enough a description I recommend going on YouTube and finding a video on it!


----------



## nekotown (Jul 22, 2019)

Someone else already posted the dream code for Hitokui, but it's honestly my favorite horror town and my favorite dream town in general. It's so detailed and interesting.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Aug 14, 2019)

Yael said:


> I would like to know how Cornhole is like.



I think I visited Cornhole and it wasn't horror themed at all. It sucked.


----------



## Maria of Moonlake (Aug 15, 2019)

Cornhole dont have anything of post-apocalyptic or creepy... It's just a cute town...
Btw i visited Fade and OHMIGOSH. It's not creepy, it's a hacked cute town, but it haves a history behind the cuteness.


----------

